# The poor Hipsters.



## zombiesniper

Hipsters stunned as vintage cameras fail to make them professional photographers.


----------



## robbins.photo

Poor little guys.  Do they have some kind of organization where you can adopt one?  You know, you send in like 20 bucks a month or something and they send you back photographs and postcards to tell you how they are doing?


----------



## tirediron

Poor widdle didumses!


----------



## cgw

Funny 4-5 years ago but now? Sorry. Other bright shiny things distract them now, like low/no commitment "causes" that feed the same sense of self-importance. I only see hardcores now at the few places that offer film and processing around Toronto and they're anywhere from their late 'teens to seniors--no hipsters in sight, either. The demise of the Lomography stores and their sucker bait film and cameras was proof  the hipsters had moved on.


----------



## limr

The article is 4 years old, and making fun of hipsters is pretty old as well.


----------



## zombiesniper

My bad. Should have checked the date.

P.S. It's never old making fun of sheeple.


----------



## EIngerson

Hilarious!!! I never even knew I was a "mainstream sellout" 

Good info in that read.


----------



## EIngerson




----------



## gckless

“And we’re seeing a lot of injuries caused by them trying to force a spare film cartridge into the pocket of already too-tight skinny jeans.”

Nice.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> The article is 4 years old, and making fun of hipsters is pretty old as well.



Some things never go out of style.  Lol


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article is 4 years old, and making fun of hipsters is pretty old as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never go out of style.  Lol
Click to expand...


Ah, so jumping on the bandwagon of mocking the fringe group du jour is _not_ just another form of mindless conformity? I see...


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Ah, so jumping on the bandwagon of mocking the fringe group du jour is _not_ just another form of mindless conformity? I see...



Well of course it is absolutely another form of mindless conformity.  We are the BORG.  Boorish Ogres of Rude Garbage.  You will be assimilated.  

Lol


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so jumping on the bandwagon of mocking the fringe group du jour is _not_ just another form of mindless conformity? I see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course it is absolutely another form of mindless conformity.  We are the BORG.  Boorish Ogres of Rude Garbage.  You will be assimilated.
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


I am soooo never assimilating.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> I am soooo never assimilating.



Ok, but your really missing out.   BORG parties are a hoot.  We all stand around and stare at each other for hours on end.  

Plus if you don't join, you'll never get the Newsletter of the Collective.  I'm also pretty sure we could save you 15% on your car insurance.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooo never assimilating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but your really missing out.   BORG parties are a hoot.  We all stand around and stare at each other for hours on end.
> 
> Plus if you don't join, you'll never get the Newsletter of the Collective.  I'm also pretty sure we could save you 15% on your car insurance.
Click to expand...


Dude, I'm already in two unions; that's about as much collective as I can handle  And I already save 15% on car insurance AND 10% on my cell phone bill 

They can take 8 hours of my life M-F, but they'll never take my soul!!


----------



## jcdeboever

I've got nothing....


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Dude, I'm already in two unions; that's about as much collective as I can handle  And I already save 15% on car insurance AND 10% on my cell phone bill
> 
> They can take 8 hours of my life M-F, but they'll never take my soul!!



Ok, but you really don't know what your missing.  3 of 12 makes a really killer bean dip, and 9 of 37 has collected knock knock jokes from 314 different species.


----------



## table1349

When hipster and "professional" wrestling meet..................it's all over.


----------



## Maybe_Lost

I would prefer pictures of biscuits to banal family portraits and over-saturated sunsets. They might be self-righteous and have no passion, but at least they aren't boring.

That being said, I am sad vintage cameras have to go to waste.


----------



## cgw

_They might be self-righteous and have no passion, but at least they aren't boring.
_
You must be talking about some rare, highly evolved hipster sub-species. The ones I ran into were paralytically boring. Just another herd of independent minds.


----------



## Maybe_Lost

cgw said:


> You must be talking about some rare, highly evolved hipster sub-species.



To be fair, I live in Portland and just graduated from high school. It is the norm to be "weird" and without passion.


----------



## table1349

Maybe_Lost said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be talking about some rare, highly evolved hipster sub-species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I live in Portland and just graduated from high school. It is the norm to be "weird" and without passion.
Click to expand...

Ahh got it, the "Norm" is to be weird, passionless sheep.


----------



## tirediron

Maybe_Lost said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be talking about some rare, highly evolved hipster sub-species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I live in Portland and just graduated from high school. It is the *norm to be "weird"* and without passion.
Click to expand...

Isn't that rather contradictory?


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> Maybe_Lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be talking about some rare, highly evolved hipster sub-species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I live in Portland and just graduated from high school. It is the *norm to be "weird"* and without passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that rather contradictory?
Click to expand...

Living that far north you probably haven't experienced the vast differences in weird.  There is normal weird, slightly weird and bat **** crazy weird.


----------



## tirediron

But if it's normal, how can it be weird; isn't 'weird' by definition, a deviation from the norm in some manner?


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> But if it's normal, how can it be weird; isn't 'weird' by definition, a deviation from the norm in some manner?


See definition of Hipster.


----------



## Maybe_Lost

tirediron said:


> Isn't that rather contradictory?



Weird does not necessarily mean passion -- at least not in Portland. See Portlandia and "Keep Portland Weird" signs.


----------



## Maybe_Lost

tirediron said:


> But if it's normal, how can it be weird; isn't 'weird' by definition, a deviation from the norm in some manner?



I put "weird" in quotations for a reason.


----------



## tirediron

Okay....


----------



## Maybe_Lost

I apologize, I should have been more clear.


----------



## EIngerson

Maybe_Lost said:


> I apologize, I should have been more clear.




Transparent is clear enough. LOL Just kidding....sort of.... Sorry, I'm a dad.


----------



## limr

Maybe_Lost said:


> I would prefer pictures of biscuits to banal family portraits and over-saturated sunsets. They might be self-righteous and have no passion, but at least they aren't boring.
> 
> That being said, I am sad vintage cameras have to go to waste.



Don't worry, some of us know how to use those cameras and won't let them go to waste


----------



## vintagesnaps

You know, there are people who do all sorts of things just because they think it's cool, or they're pretentious about what they're doing. If that's what they're going to do and how they're going to live their lives, well, so be it, that's just how some people are I guess.

And I live near a college town, I never saw any so called hipsters around.

But anyway, I got interested in using old cameras, I use some that are 'lo fi' and it's a matter of figuring out how to use that type camera effectively (which Leo does quite well). I also have nice rangefinders and SLRs with some nice lenses to get nice sharp photos. But the plastic or bakelite cameras whether vintage or newer Holgas etc. can be a lot of fun. It can be rather freeing to just take pictures for fun and see how they turn out, and to be able to experiment.

So if you don't like using vintage or plastic cameras, then don't! lol And by the way, I had a photo I took with an old Polaroid Colorpack (look it up if you wanna know!) accepted into a juried exhibit and displayed in said exhibit and the theme was nothing to do with plastic cameras. So there! thppt! lol


----------



## table1349

Here's the problem.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Lots of hipsters, yogi's, vegans. . . in the Austin area. They're starting to leave since corporate is taking over and killing the arts and the cost of living is sky rocketing.


----------



## table1349

SoulfulRecover said:


> Lots of hipsters, yogi's, vegans. . . in the Austin area. They're starting to leave since corporate is taking over and killing the arts and the cost of living is sky rocketing.


You need this.


----------



## imagerunner

robbins.photo said:


> Poor little guys.  Do they have some kind of organization where you can adopt one?  You know, you send in like 20 bucks a month or something and they send you back photographs and postcards to tell you how they are doing?



I literally lol'd on that.


----------



## table1349




----------



## robbins.photo

imagerunner said:


> I literally lol'd on that.



This is Trevor.  Trevor can no longer afford a full cafe mocha latte at the local Starbucks, instead he must settle for the half cafe.  His skinny jeans are now almost 3 full months old and no longer have the correct label on them, thanks to the cruel whims of the fashion industry.

You can make a difference in Trevor's life, or the life of someone just like him for just $20 a month.  That's only 67 cents a day.


----------



## imagerunner

67 cents a day?  Poor Trevor.  Relegated to a Denny's Coffee every three days.


----------



## astroNikon

They should have used a Df


----------

